# lenovo 3000 g530 OC



## aal-ok (Dec 8, 2013)

I've got a lenovo 3000 g530 laptop with
Ram=2gb
processor=Intel pentium dual core t3200 @2.0ghz
250gb hdd
Mobile Intel® 4 Series Express Chipset Family @812MB
OS win 7x86
is there anything to improve its performance


----------



## $hadow (Dec 8, 2013)

Hey you already got one thread on this. 
Mods please close this thread.


----------



## aal-ok (Dec 8, 2013)

this thread is for overclocking, so i posted OC here and rest there


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 8, 2013)

aal-ok said:


> this thread is for overclocking, so i posted OC here and rest there



overclocking laptop cpu? very bad idea. better get a  new one if you want speed and performance.


----------



## aal-ok (Dec 9, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> overclocking laptop cpu? very bad idea. better get a  new one if you want speed and performance.



a new what? what about gfx card


----------



## $hadow (Dec 9, 2013)

aal-ok said:


> a new what? what about gfx card


Actually he is referring you to buy a new laptop mate.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 9, 2013)

aal-ok said:


> a new what? what about gfx card



you cant upgrade your laptop parts and your laptop is not very powerful. adding an ssd will boost performance little bit and there is nothing else you can do(except upgrading ram).


----------



## aal-ok (Dec 10, 2013)

will it affect gaming performance and can you suggest some games for it


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 9, 2015)

^ Atleast check the date of previous post before bumping the thread.


----------

